# PIN requested - unable to input



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Tried to turn on the ICC World Cup cricket at 11:45 this morning. The programme started at 3 A.M., so I got a "This show was broadcast after 22:00 and requires a PIN to view before 22:00".

Two things:

1. It doesn't give me the option of inputting the PIN, so I have to wait until 12:00 when this programme finishes and the next one starts to be able to view the channel;

2. When is it not after 22:00??? 4 A.M.? 5 A.M.? It's ALWAYS after 22:00!!!!! (Don't feed the Gremlins after Midnight ...)

(Incidentally, add me to the list of people who are hacked off with not being able to disable the Nanny State PIN. No reason for it in my house.)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Meng said:


> 1. It doesn't give me the option of inputting the PIN, so I have to wait until 12:00 when this programme finishes and the next one starts to be able to view the channel;


Weird. Never had that problem here.



> (Incidentally, add me to the list of people who are hacked off with not being able to disable the Nanny State PIN. No reason for it in my house.)


Indeed.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Meng said:


> 1. It doesn't give me the option of inputting the PIN,


I've sometimes had to hit OK to get that option. There was an on-screen prompt saying so, though. I have had occasions where the live TV UI becomes unresponsive until I go out to the main menu and then back into the programme.



> 2. When is it not after 22:00???


I vaguely remember someone saying it was 6am.


----------

